
Volcanoes on the Moon May Have Erupted During the Dinosaur Age (2014) - curtis
https://www.space.com/27424-volcanoes-on-moon-dinosaur-age.html
======
Wistar
They had misfortunes plenty but in this one regard the dinosaurs were lucky:
what a spectacular sight this must have been.

------
cryptoz
I have often wondered how history might have been different if the moon were
covered in greenery and blue oceans. Since we can see the moon's shapes and
craters with our naked eyes, I imagine that we might have seen weather
features and clouds too. I wonder how human history might have gone if we
could see a changing, living world up there every night.

~~~
anticensor
The good side, flat-eathers would not exist. The bad side, regular business
missions would require travelling to moon.

~~~
kiba
Flat earthers exist in spite of evidence.

~~~
BurningFrog
I suspect they're 100% trolls.

~~~
baddox
It’s not much different than (and in fact tends to overlap with) Christian
young-earth creationism, and I can assure you that there are creationists who
are not trolls (to the highest degree of confidence one can have about another
person’s beliefs).

~~~
FillardMillmore
There's definitely some overlap because of confirmation bias (young-earthers
looking to help their case). But, in my brief time exploring and trying to
understand the drive behind believers of 'flat earth' (mostly on YouTube), it
seems to me a stronger corollary predictor for belief in 'flat earth' would be
beliefs and fascinations with other conspiracy theories.

I would contest that in most cases if you have a Christian who believes in
young-earth and you also have a person who believes JFK's assassination was a
CIA hitjob, believes 9/11 was an inside job, believes government is using
chemtrails to poison or otherwise alter people's perceptions or
mental/physical faculties - the latter will be the one I'm putting my money on
as the most likely 'flat earth' believer.

~~~
perl4ever
Amusingly, there's a couple of dead comments from someone saying that _flat
earthers_ are a media hoax/conspiracy.

~~~
molmalo
In my country, there was a flat-earthers convention some time ago. It was
going to happen in a small town, and the media took it as a funny thing to
report on.

One journalist actually went there, and reported about it... What at first
seemed like a funny thing, turned out to be kind of scary.

Yeah, there were a few small talks about flat earth. The rest of the day, the
talks were mainly about about anti-vaccines, "New Germanic medicine",
nationalism, white race superiority, antisemitism, etc...

I guess a group of neo-nazis were smart enough to use the "flat earth" talks
as a means to attract Mass Media's attention, to get them to publicize their
convention for free.

Here's the article about it (google translate from spanish):

[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.infobae.com%2Fopinion%2F2019%2F03%2F06%2Fla-
tierra-es-plana-nacionalista-y-antisemita%2F)

\---

PS: I don't get the reason for the downvotes... I'm not saying "flat earth =
neonazis" nor giving any opinion at all.

I'm just telling the anecdote (and linking the source) of how some people used
"flat earth" for manipulating mass media into getting free publicity for their
convention.

~~~
flukus
Don't know why your being downvoted but there is a lot of overlap between neo-
nazis and conspiracy theorists, particularly ones of the "elders of zion"
persuasion. There are whole flat-earth sub conspiracies about the nazis
getting up to no good in Antarctica. The actual original nazis had all sorts
of crazy beliefs in the occult, other psuedo sciences and various conspiracies
about WW1 so it's hardly surprising.

------
dogma1138
Would be interesting to see if this can be tied to impact events back on
earth.

Given the gravity of the moon a volcano can definitely blast earth with
material.

~~~
willis936
I’m no geologist, but I’d be rather surprised to hear of a volcano that spits
large volumes of material out at thousands of feet per second (delta-V
necessary to transition from a lunar orbit to Earth). I would think it’s more
likely that if there was a correlation between a large impact on Earth and
seismic activity on the moon it would be Earth’s seismic activity that had a
larger influence on the moon. Again, not in the field so take this all with
salt.

